# UT Austin: Michener Center



## Gina W (Apr 10, 2018)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School UT Austin: Michener Center. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm still shocked that tuition is ZERO for this program. That's awesome if you can get accepted. Sounds great!


----------



## KJH (Nov 15, 2018)

Anybody planning on applying to Michener on this application cycle?


----------



## mistah_P (Nov 25, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2018)

Remember to add to the tracking sheet when you do. Good luck everyone this year!


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 21, 2020)

The film school UT Austin: Michener Center has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 22, 2020)

FYI - Michener has an update on their site, they aren't accepting screenwriting and playwriting students for 21-22 school year


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 22, 2020)

The film school UT Austin: Michener Center has been updated:

The Michener Center for Writers is not accepting applications in the primary fields of playwriting or screenwriting for the 2021-22 academic year.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 22, 2020)

ladysaraii said:


> FYI - Michener has an update on their site, they aren't accepting screenwriting and playwriting students for 21-22 school year


Thanks for letting me know. I updated the page.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 22, 2021)

Interview with Current Michener Student @WriterK90 is up. 














 Q & A With Kendra Daniels, a Michener Screenwriting Fellow


					For more than 25 years, the Michener Center for Writers has attracted top talent for its selectivity (only ~2 screenwriters are admitted per cycle) and full funding through a $29,5000 annual scholarship. Located in the heart of Austin, Texas, the Michener Center is widely regarded as one of the...
				


Alexa P.
Jun 22, 2021
Category: Film Student Interviews


----------

